# Apple iPod remote + Sony MDR-EX71 headphones = GREAT!



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

just wanted to share this info. i just picked up a new iPod remote from a local seller and combined that with a matching set of white Sony MDR-EX71SL headphones. it makes a great combo for my iPod Mini!

the Sony EX71 has a short cord and comes with an extension, which i initially thought was a crappy design. why not just one normal length cord? but now i kind of understand why Sony did that. i believe a lot of Sony portable players come with headphone cord with a remote at the end, and a headphone jack on it. the Sony EX71 as a replacement wouldn't make the length of cord from your player to the earbuds in your ear too long, it actually works out perfect for me!

the Apple remote also seems to be made quite well. only thing is that it's fairly heavy, but i believe that's because the case is made of metal. the polished mirror finish also shows a lot of fingerprints. but if kept clean, it looks quite nice.

now i have great sounding music out of the EX71 earbuds (the original earbuds are really crap), i can keep my Mini protected in fully enclosed case, either in my pants pocket or clipped to my belt, and i can control my music from the remote without having to access my Mini as much, keeping it safe!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got the 74SL (streeet style) headphones and it's been really great too. The short cord works out nice for my iPod Shuffle and my previous Panasonic + remote CD player I had before that I still use when I know I'm going shopping for CDs and want to listen to the songs right away.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I bought a set of the DJ style headphones becaus I just cannot stand using earbuds. They hurt my ears.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

DJ style headphones are GREAT for indoors or stationary listening, but I fear I have to use my earbuds out on walks and "coffee runs"


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

i have a large "over-ear" set of headphones for home use. but for my Mini, i wanted to keep it as portable as possible. ie. everything fits into a nice pouch or case. i find my Sony in-canal buds are much more confortable than the iPod earbuds, or my old Aiwa earbuds.

btw, a friend told me the iPod remote use to come standard with an iPod. which model is this? it doesn't seem to be the case with any model now. sucks that Apple is removing all the accessories they use to ship with the iPod. it would have been nice if the wallcharger was still included with my Mini, but now i have get one on my own.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I have a pair of Sony MDR EX71s (black though... safer that way). The short cord is perfect for a shuffle hanging around your neck. I also have a pair of Sony MDR-V700s, the top of the line DJ style phones. Both are amazing.



> I bought a set of the DJ style headphones becaus I just cannot stand using earbuds. They hurt my ears.


I am the same way, yet my ears handle the Sony ex71s perfectly. The in-canal is the difference, and Sony uses a nice soft flexible rubber (3 sizes included!) so it fits perfect and doesn't hurt. You may want to swing by your local electronics store and try them out.

A7


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MacME said:


> btw, a friend told me the iPod remote use to come standard with an iPod. which model is this? it doesn't seem to be the case with any model now. sucks that Apple is removing all the accessories they use to ship with the iPod. it would have been nice if the wallcharger was still included with my Mini, but now i have get one on my own.


Used to come with the 40GB and 60GB iPod, when they were really expensive but came with a firewire dock and inline remote control.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

a7mc said:


> I have a pair of Sony MDR EX71s (black though... safer that way). The short cord is perfect for a shuffle hanging around your neck. I also have a pair of Sony MDR-V700s, the top of the line DJ style phones. Both are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i was thinking that the length would also be good for a shuffle hanging on your neck. haven't gotten around to trying that.

how is black safer? don't understand that. white matches the remote cable!  and also the shuffle if that's what you are using it with.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

How is black safer?

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000043049236/ 

http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/index.cfm?newsid=8309 

http://www.newstarget.com/007500.html 

Those nice white earbuds make you a great target.

A7


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

a7mc said:


> How is black safer?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000043049236/
> 
> ...


yeah but if you are dangling your shuffle around your neck anyway, does it really matter if your headset is black or white?

and if i'm using my mini, my remote would be dangling in plan view as well, so if they see the white cable and/or recognize the remote, a set of black headphones wouldn't do me any good.

besides, i believe i'm in a fairly "safe" neighborhood and only use it in public areas where i feel safe having my iPod. if i were to feel unsafe, i wouldn't be using the iPod and pack it away and/or use my old spare set of "black" Aiwa headphones! 

but to be honest, i think it's more hype than anything. i've carried around much more VALUABLE things around with me, like day to day watch, jewellary, digital camera, or notebook, so i'm not overly concerned about my iPod and "white" headphones. ppl just have to be smart about what they are doing when out in public with valuables.


----------

